# wtf



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

What the Fudge???


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I must be missing something here...


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

i think the water makes the fishes mouth look funny maybe?


----------



## koiboy (Nov 30, 2009)

I was thinking the water makes it look fookin massive


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think what you need is a good underwater camera, this way you can keep the rhom in the tub and watch it on a big screen TV and can take some nice pictures of it as well.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

im also missing the point of this??!!?

buy a snorkel on and dip your head in :laugh:


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> I think what you need is a good underwater camera, this way you can keep the rhom in the tub and watch it on a big screen TV and can take some nice pictures of it as well.


I guess that would be better than just putting this guy in a tank.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Good piranha.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Honestly I don't want to see another thread about this rhom until qeerhom has placed it in a tank, let's see some tank shots.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Ja said:


> Honestly I don't want to see another thread about this rhom until qeerhom has placed it in a tank, let's see some tank shots.


Solution?
Don't open his threads and if by accident you do, refrain from hitting the reply tab.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

when i was down in mexico last time, i bought one of those waterproof disposable cameras to take pictures when i went diving and the pictures actually turned out pretty well... if you put enough light over the tank, i bet you could get some pretty good underwater shots if you wanted to.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Good idea joe! They probably would come out really sweet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> I must be missing something here...


Your not missing much P-man, yet again another post from a person who is obviously suffering from little big mans disease and looking to stroke his already over inflated ego.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

ksls said:


> I must be missing something here...


Your not missing much P-man, yet again another post from a person who is obviously suffering from little big mans disease and looking to stroke his already over inflated ego.
[/quote]


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

EPIC PIRANHA PWNAGE POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111

ftW!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't like how this guy does the whole " I'll put a weird name thread with the same pictures of my huge rhom taken from above his tub" threads ether.

With that being said this one may just make sense. Is it just me or is there a weird mark under the top fin. It's kinda hard to see and may not even exist, but maybe this is his way of asking for help??

Edit: This would be a lot easer to diagnose with a clear flank shot. LOL


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

fish in a tub


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

weerhom, this is exactly what i used down in mexico...

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?...uct_id=10297733

and here is a link to a few different underwater cameras, couple of them are reusable...

http://www.scuba.com/scuba-gear-420/Film.html

not sure how long you are planning on keeping him in the stock tank, but even one of the ten dollar one-time use cameras might be kinda cool to try out.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

You could get some good pics with a digicam inside an empty 5 or 10 gallon aquarium.
Push the small tank underwater a bit and and shoot through side of it, you just gotta push it under about halfway.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

I will put him in a tank soon. Been looking. Call me cheap, but I don't want to pay 2 ounces of gold when I can spend just 1. Lots of people are selling there big tanks around here because they no longer have anywhere to put them, sad. I will find that "ONE". I will be patient. Funny...got my reds in a 180 and my rhom in a tub....

dammit i need to change my avatar photo...it sux.

winkyee... ur a frickin genius!

and febsalian...you come on my thread anytime. Say whatever...just keep bouncin them titties in my face baby.lol

I think avatar pictures should be attractive in some way....j'eh and dizzle yo sh*t gotta go.wtf is that???lol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

weerhom, lookin' forward to seein' what you come up with!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

all those crazy snakes and toys and you cant get a tank already bro?

Sell your snakes and buy a tank so we can see that bad boy :nod:


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I think I'll keep it, it's my avatar and no one elses.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

^ best avatar ,brings back memories


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

im just glad its not the naked guy anymore...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Naked Santa?







I felt naked with out my usual avatar.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah I must admit it looked unusual looking at santa's white ass instead of you reguler avatar


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Ja said:


> Naked Santa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait...i thought that was a picture of your girl??? dang...sorry bro


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Ja said:


> Naked Santa?:laugh: I felt naked with out my usual avatar.


I would have left the santa


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Buckman said:


> Naked Santa?:laugh: I felt naked with out my usual avatar.


wait...i thought that was a picture of your girl??? dang...sorry bro :rasp:
[/quote]


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

[

I think avatar pictures should be attractive in some way....j'eh and dizzle yo sh*t gotta go.wtf is that???lol
[/quote]
I was wondering whats up with ksls? Are you female or just into really gay sh*t?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

weerhom said:


> I think avatar pictures should be attractive in some way....j'eh and dizzle yo sh*t gotta go.wtf is that???lol


i put on a santa suit before we took the pictures for our family christmas card this year... i think i look pretty good... and festive as a m**********r


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Ja said:


> Naked Santa?:laugh: I felt naked with out my usual avatar.


wait...i thought that was a picture of your girl??? dang...sorry bro :rasp:
[/quote]









[/quote]

jk bro


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It's all Buck! I was too.









I think avatars should be funny, freaky, crazy ect. What's your friggin point? You guys think avatars should be attractive well what's so attractive about you PDOGGY squatting while holding some fish that you caught? Or weerhom's rhom in a tub? Avatars are a form of expression so I in turn decide whether or not my avatar has got to go, I find both of your avatars boring as hell and if they were mine they would definately have to go.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

This thread appears to have run its course.


----------

